# BTCC Photos Croft



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

If anyone fancy's a quick look some more (but not loads) are on flickr (https://flic.kr/s/aHsmnXa9dH) but this would be my favorite:

as always any constructive comments welcome.

IMG_2365 by Tom Macintosh, on Flickr


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures. It was a great day.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice photos. Looks like you can get quite near to the track, unless you had media access?

Every year I say I'm going to Croft for the BTCC and something always comes up to stop it.

Next year for sure!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice set of picture I am in the middle of the shot of the photographers shooting Austin's car  (089)


----------

